# How Many Bees in Swarm?



## abbee (Nov 2, 2014)

WAG looks like 5 to 6#.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

A number of sources say there are around 3-4,000 bees per pound in package bees*, so 5 lbs would be around 17,500 bees. Swarm bees would likely have gorged on honey before leaving the parent hive, so they may weigh somewhat more than an equivalent amount of package bees. But then they will lose some of that weight as the swarm makes a decision on where to go so ... 


Note that swarms are not a universal size! k:





* reference: https://www.cals.ncsu.edu/entomology/apiculture/pdfs/2.17 copy.pdf


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

7883 bees...


----------

